# Traditional v Keyhole (laparascopic) Spay



## lorim (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi all, Milly is 5 months old now & I'm looking into getting her spayed next month. I've been reading up on keyhole spaying which seems to be less invasive & has a quicker recovery time. Has anyone had this done on their Poos? What was the recovery like? I live in Dublin, Ireland and my local vet doesn't do it but a vet 30 mins drive away does. Would it be worth the drive for a quicker recovery with less pain?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would definitely say if the keyhole is easily available to you then go for it. Much less invasive and much much quicker recovery.
It would be an easy choice for me.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We had Savannah spayed with the keyhole method. We had it done while staying in England as at the time no local vets did it. We were really keen on the shorter recovery time and less invasive surgery. All went well on the day, however she did develop mild complications, she was allergic to the skin glue they used and the wound become swollen so in the end I think it was three weeks of lead walks if not more, but I would definitely go this way again, we were just a bit unlucky. Good luck hope all goes well.


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

We would definitely go for keyhole surgery again. Our Marcie recovered so quickly and the small puncture like wounds healed beautifully. Well worth the extra expense imo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have to say mine were done traditionally and although it is a slightly scary experience as an owner and they were pretty dopey and pathetic for the first 24 hours or so - they bounced back to full of fun and apparently 100% well amazingly quickly - I had to work hard to keep them from bouncing too much for the 10 days - but it was ok. The wound was less than 10 cms long and was just stuck with glue (and internal sutures) - it healed up incredibly fast ...
Whichever you go with your pup will heal faster than you can possibly imagine and spaying is much better done than not done.


----------

